# pea puffer vs cherry



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

If I put cherry shrimp and a pea puffer in a tank will the pea puffer eat the cherry? I have some Hawaiian shrimp that are about an inch that just cruise.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that unless the Cherries have a ton of cover to hide in, they will be very tasty for your puffers.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Any invert that's too small to bash the puffer over the head with some sort of appendage will get harrassed & chewed on.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I suggest finding a nice piece of driftwood and drilling a bunch of holes in it. Then cover it with a nice moss. It will give the young cherries and the molting cherries a place to hide.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

They are in my planted 20L. I just put them in a few hours ago and they seem to be hiding in the riccia. My riccia is like 2 inches high with small cracks in between the patches. My pea puffer is really small so I am wondering if it going to be a problem, their are lots of places to hide. I seen one shrimp hanging out on the top of the tank underneath the rim? Do the baby cherry shrimp get their color later when they mature? The small ones are not nearly as read as the bigger ones that why.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I would be willing to bet that eventually, most small inverts will turn up as food for dwarf puffs. I once had a 1cm dwarf puff kill a 4cm ghost shrimp; I've learned my lesson since and would not house dwarf puffers with any small shrimp. The best thing you could do is provide _more_ hiding places, the shrimp may last longer this way, and the dwarf puffer may eventually get bored... who knows


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to house three pea puffers in my shrimp tank once and they went after the little shrimp all the time...it was cool to watch but they do love them.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

forget it. the puffer will harrass the shrimp till they are all eaten.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i had a dwarf puffer and i'll tell ya, i put cherries in his tank, and sure a few lived, like 4 out of 20 haha, never did successfully breed them.


----------

